# Apple Garde vs Apple Leather Care?



## cmd28

I know this forum has discussed the Apple polishes numerous times, so I'm sorry if this has been discussed before ... I couldn't see to find anything in the searches.

Can someone tell me the differences between the Apple Garde and Apple Leather Care - based on personal experience? 

I want something that's weatherproof, gentle on the leather, and easy to apply. Both products are weatherproof, and they seem pretty similar. The Leather Care sounds like a conditioner + weatherproofer all in one .. is it?  And is the spray more gentle on the leather than the Leather Care?  I'm just worried hesitant of applying a lotion to my Botkier leather bag.

http://www.applepolishes.com/applepolishes/prodinfo.htm


----------



## photoobsessive

look at the stickies in the LV and Coach forums. one of them has a sticky about this right up top.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I would recommend reading this "How To" information posted on the eBay page of a tPF member, *LivinLuxuriously*. She clearly explains the different uses for the different Apple products.

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=livinluxuriously


----------



## cmd28

Ah thank you!! Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Bay

I hear ppl talk about Apple Guard and then I read somewhere that you order from leatherstuff but all it says there is Apple 

I'm just confused


----------



## sdkitty

There is a line of products with the Apple brand.  The two I'm familiar with and which gets talked about here are Apple Garde protectant spray and Apple Care Cleaner and conditioner


----------



## Droo

http://www.applepolishes.com/applepolishes/prodinfo.htm

Check out that page. They show all the products they have to offer. I really want to try the stain stuff for a leather jacket of mine.


----------



## paintednightsky

Yeah apple is all the same but they have different products within the line.  I love the conditioner and the kit that they have with the cloth but I prefer wilson's spray since it is more controlled.  I have a hard time not making marks (it dries but still) but with the wilson's spray it is more precisioned.


----------



## Bay

Ohh...thanks girls!


----------



## MissNovember

The Apple Garde was suggested to the ladies in the LAMB forum by a wonderful TPFer named Luna and she doesn't know it yet, but she totally saved my MBMJ Dr. Q Groovee Satchel!!!  I spilled an entire coke on the ground at the movies this past weekend and some got on my bag, but it all wiped right off because I had just treated it the night before with Apple Garde. After that little fiasco, I came home that night and went over the rest of my bags with it!!!


----------



## maryrunk

Garde is a spray water and stain protector made by Apple Polish that can be used on virtually all leather (suede and nubuck included) and fabric to protect against moisture and soil. It is topical and should be applied on a reqular basis to maintain protection.
Leather Care is a lotion for cleaning, moisturizing and protecting smoother leather.
Both are available at   http://fortunas.com:tup:


----------



## phyllis mowen

I just got mine at leatherstuff.com The Apple is the best. leatherstuff.com is having a sale and if you use the promo code "summer sale" you get 20% off all apple leather care products til Aug. 15th.....and they have some really nice bags too!


----------



## sushi skin

I just ordered the cleaner + conditioner kit thanks to the posts here! I used the code tjoos to get the 20% discount and it's good till 4/1/09 - hope this helps!


----------



## aliciatanxt

What about LMB? Any comments from people using that? 


http://www.lovinmybags.com/shop.html


----------



## pritty1979c

sushi skin said:


> I just ordered the cleaner + conditioner kit thanks to the posts here! I used the code tjoos to get the 20% discount and it's good till 4/1/09 - hope this helps!



how did it work? Can you tell me? I'm getting desperate with mine, it's getting all dry and ugly

Thanks


----------



## maryrunk

apple leather care, apple leather cleaner, apple nubuck and suede cleaner and the apple leather cleaning kit are all available on Ebay from seller ..reheeler
this seller also clearly describes the uses for each


----------



## darrenfish

I used apple leather care for my chanel bags and it works fine.

Can read some reviews about it Here


----------



## HighEndLeathers

aliciatanxt said:


> What about LMB? Any comments from people using that?
> 
> 
> http://www.lovinmybags.com/shop.html



Look under my blog, HighEnd Leathers to find my review of LMB.

Kind regards,
JBM


----------



## Kajleen

it's beauty, i love this color!


----------



## kumishiku

Does anyone knows where to buy apple leather moisturiser in jakarta? I just bought mr. Leather and about to use it for my balenciaga, but I'm worried, any suggestion? Thanx


----------



## kumishiku

Ow one more thing, can I use Scotch bright water repellent as well? Tx


----------



## Elliespurse

kumishiku said:


> Does anyone knows where to buy apple leather moisturiser in jakarta? I just bought mr. Leather and about to use it for my balenciaga, but I'm worried, any suggestion? Thanx



Hi, you could also ask in the Balenciaga forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/

Good luck.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

cmd28 said:


> I know this forum has discussed the Apple polishes numerous times, so I'm sorry if this has been discussed before ... I couldn't see to find anything in the searches.
> 
> Can someone tell me the differences between the Apple Garde and Apple Leather Care - based on personal experience?
> 
> I want something that's weatherproof, gentle on the leather, and easy to apply. Both products are weatherproof, and they seem pretty similar. The Leather Care sounds like a conditioner + weatherproofer all in one .. is it?  And is the spray more gentle on the leather than the Leather Care?  I'm just worried hesitant of applying a lotion to my Botkier leather bag.
> 
> http://www.applepolishes.com/applepolishes/prodinfo.htm


Wow this is great info. thanks


----------

